# https://tails.com tailor made dog food



## MyAnimals (Aug 14, 2014)

has anyone ever seen/used this website for food? https://tails.com

Looks interesting but never heard of them before.

I don't feed dry food, but do use kibble as training treats. They do a two week free trial so I'm interested to have a go.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

No I have never heard of them


----------



## hackertime (Oct 12, 2013)

I entered all our details came back with a ridiculous price .....never took it any further theres a thread on health and nutrition page that i started many moons ago that lots of people comment on


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

The ingredients are worse than what I currently feed, at about twice the price.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I have a two week trial bag on the way, and I will cancel before the next lot is due to be delivered.

It actually threw out a somewhat decent food for us - 40% chicken meal, grain free - worth having for a quid!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

When I put everything into the website it came out with some expensive grain heavy thing. I'll stick to raw and there are better dry foods out there.

Actually it was worse than I remember, copied from the other thread
Total meat content: 47.6%; Maize (28.7%), Chicken Meat Meal (22%), Beet pulp (8.7%), Lamb Meat Meal (6.3%), Chicken (fresh) (6.2%), Maize Gluten Feed (4.9%), Poultry gravy (3.5%), Brown rice (3%), Lamb (fresh) (2.4%), Meat meal (2.2%), Chicken Fat (1.8%), Maize gluten (1.4%), Lamb Gravy (1.3%), Linseed (1.3%), Yeast (1.2%), Seaweed Meal (1.1%), Oats (1.1%), Brewer's yeast (0.9%), Gravy (digest) (0.7%), Chicken Viscera (0.6%), Lamb Fat (0.6%), Glucosamine (0.1%), Chicory Extract (0.02%)

FIRST DELIVERY £16.62
3.69kg of Buster's bespoke dry food

So much corn


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Entering a true reflection on my dogs health, it came up with foods containing mainly grains with a small percentage of meat. 

If you play around with it then you can get the meat content higher - but only chicken ? 

If you select they are allergic to chicken then they have to have grains !


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

This is what it chucked out for me, after a bit of playing around. Certainly not something I would use if I fed kibble, but worth having for £1 for Kongs and treats.

BLEND FORMULATION
35.6%
Tailored Vitality 25
(newly introduced)
64.4%
Mature Nutrition 23
(newly introduced)

BLEND COMPOSITION
Total meat content 38.3%; chicken 36.7% (including 35.7% from dehydrated chicken), sweet potato, potato, beet pulp, seaweed meal, gravy (digest) 1.6%, linseed, monocalcium phosphate, sodium chloride

ANALYTICAL CONSTITUENTS
Protein: 24.1% Fat: 8.4% Fibre: 3.8% Ash: 9.4%


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

SixStar said:


> I have a two week trial bag on the way, and I will cancel before the next lot is due to be delivered.
> 
> It actually threw out a somewhat decent food for us - 40% chicken meal, grain free - worth having for a quid!


I've done this 

For £1 & for kyzer we get 6.7kg
Total meat content 41.1%; chicken 39.5% (including 38% from dehydrated chicken), potato, sweet potato, beet pulp, seaweed meal, gravy (digest) 1.6%, linseed, monocalcium phosphate, sodium chloride

For another £1 & for willow we get 4.49kg
Total meat content 37.2%; chicken 35.6% (including 34.6% from dehydrated chicken), sweet potato, potato, beet pulp, seaweed meal, gravy (digest) 1.6%, linseed, monocalcium phosphate, sodium chloride

For £2 we get 11kg and we'll only use it as treats (kongs etc) so it'll do for us 

Will just cancel membership when food arrives.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

JenSteWillow said:


> I've done this
> 
> For £1 & for kyzer we get 6.7kg
> Total meat content 41.1%; chicken 39.5% (including 38% from dehydrated chicken), potato, sweet potato, beet pulp, seaweed meal, gravy (digest) 1.6%, linseed, monocalcium phosphate, sodium chloride
> ...


Oh I didn't think to do it for each dog! Nevermind, I'm happy with 8kg for £1. I must remember to cancel though, I'm useless at stuff like that and usually end up with subscriptions for months before I get round to cancelling


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Must be doing something wrong - it told me £1.00 for first dog and 50% discount for other dogs. 

And £1.00 was for a 2.5kg trial bag

YOUR OFFER
We are pleased to offer:
your first dog 2 weeks free + £1 delivery
50% off the first 2 weeks of food for additional dogs


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Must be doing something wrong - it told me £1.00 for first dog and 50% discount for other dogs.
> 
> And £1.00 was for a 2.5kg trial bag
> 
> ...


I signed up with my details for willow then OHs details for kyzer.. So 2 seperate accounts


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

SixStar said:


> This is what it chucked out for me, after a bit of playing around. Certainly not something I would use if I fed kibble, but worth having for £1 for Kongs and treats.
> 
> BLEND FORMULATION
> 35.6%
> ...





JenSteWillow said:


> I've done this
> 
> For £1 & for kyzer we get 6.7kg
> Total meat content 41.1%; chicken 39.5% (including 38% from dehydrated chicken), potato, sweet potato, beet pulp, seaweed meal, gravy (digest) 1.6%, linseed, monocalcium phosphate, sodium chloride
> ...


Do you remember what bits you ticked and details you entered as both yours looks ok treat/kong kibble. It's pulling up a whole load of rubbish for my 3, no matter what I select!

And if I select no chicken, the website now throws an error


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Westie Mum said:


> Do you remember what bits you ticked and details you entered as both yours looks ok treat/kong kibble. It's pulling up a whole load of rubbish for my 3, no matter what I select!
> 
> And if I select no chicken, the website now throws an error


I clicked the hypoallergenic option, and no maize.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

How is everyone getting it for £1? It's coming up £12 for me
Apparently I can have 20% off a 2 week trial


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Canine K9 said:


> How is everyone getting it for £1? It's coming up £12 for me
> Apparently I can have 20% off a 2 week trial


It was an offer that popped up on facebook for me..
Try this - https://tails.com/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=paid&utm_campaign=10%desktop

??


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Do you remember what bits you ticked and details you entered as both yours looks ok treat/kong kibble. It's pulling up a whole load of rubbish for my 3, no matter what I select!
> 
> And if I select no chicken, the website now throws an error


Hypoallergenic. Skin problems. Then excluded everything apart from chicken & fish. 
Then i put kyzer as under weight & we got a bigger trial pack than willow at 'ideal' weight.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

JenSteWillow said:


> It was an offer that popped up on facebook for me..
> Try this - https://tails.com/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=paid&utm_campaign=10%desktop
> 
> ??


Still not working but thanks anyway


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I just entered my dogs details out of interest and it would cost me £90 a month to feed 3 of them, i'd be paying more for a 10kg bag than I do a 15kg one. Plus,because Flynn is a tad underweight and always is, the meat content in his food was less than 19% which i'm not happy with.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

SixStar said:


> I clicked the hypoallergenic option, and no maize.





JenSteWillow said:


> Hypoallergenic. Skin problems. Then excluded everything apart from chicken & fish.
> Then i put kyzer as under weight & we got a bigger trial pack than willow at 'ideal' weight.


Thanks both !

Still couldn't get it to give a Westie anything decent meat percentage wise (highest was 19%) and/or a whole heap of grains so changed breeds of dog to a bigger one and hey presto, higher meat quantity with no grains !

_Total meat content 38.4%; chicken 36.8% (including 35.7% from dehydrated chicken), sweet potato, potato, beet pulp, seaweed meal, gravy (digest) 1.6%, linseed, monocalcium phosphate, sodium chloride_

7.1 kg bag for £1.00, delivery says between 24th - 26th so couple of days 

Be fine for treats etc so complete bargain! If they won't eat it, I'll give it to the big dog I based it on - my friends lol

Amazes me though, with so many Westie's having skin problems/allergies, that their tailor made food wants to fill them with maize !

*Now, just to remember to cancel it in 2 weeks *


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Still got it down to £7 now for 2kg- so nowhere near as good as £1


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Canine K9 said:


> Still got it down to £7 now for 2kg- so nowhere near as good as £1


Very strangely it doesn't show the offer on my iPad using chrome but does via safari.

If you like their facebook page, then refresh the newsfeed I had a sponsored add show up showing the offer so did mind from there, but had to use new email address as it kept telling me my normal email was already registered (which it was from trying earlier today)


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Very strangely it doesn't show the offer on my iPad using chrome but does via safari.
> 
> If you like their facebook page, then refresh the newsfeed I had a sponsored add show up showing the offer so did mind from there, but had to use new email address as it kept telling me my normal email was already registered (which it was from trying earlier today)


Not working still for me, but ordered it anyway


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Ours has just came, certainly can't fault their service. Not opened the bag yet as we already have a couple of packs of kibble on the go.

K9 it came with friend codes for this £1 two week trial - PM me if you'd like one.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks sixstar just got some more food for £1. I will just have to cancel once it comes!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Cancelling is easier said than done  I might be being thick (it has been known!) but I can't see anywhere on their site to cancel?! Think I'll have to email them.

ETA - scrap that. Found it. As I predicted, I was being thick


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

SixStar said:


> Cancelling is easier said than done  I might be being thick (it has been known!) but I can't see anywhere on their site to cancel?! Think I'll have to email them.


You go onto delay pause or cancel delivery 
https://tails.com/pets/change-deliveries


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I got 27 quid for 8kg for Io :thumbdown: With maize too


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Hanwombat said:


> I got 27 quid for 8kg for Io :thumbdown: With maize too


Do you want a code for the £1 two week trial? Got some with my delivery this morning. PM if so.

If you select 'hypoallergenic' and 'no maize' you can get a fairly decent 40% chicken, grain free food.

Which even if used only as treats, is worth having for a quid!


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

SixStar said:


> Do you want a code for the £1 two week trial? Got some with my delivery this morning. PM if so.
> 
> If you select 'hypoallergenic' and 'no maize' you can get a fairly decent 40% chicken, grain free food.
> 
> Which even if used only as treats, is worth having for a quid!


I've got 11kg for £6, which will feed mine for about 6 months :lol:


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks - I ordered a bag. Now trying to find on my phone how to cancel anymore.

ETA : DONE


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

I've been completely sucked in at the bag and food scoop having Willows name on!  & personalised menu info inside. Wonderful idea i think  i feel slightly guilty for canceling! (Only slightly  )


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

JenSteWillow said:


> I've been completely sucked in at the bag and food scoop having Willows name on!  & personalised menu info inside. Wonderful idea i think  i feel slightly guilty for canceling! (Only slightly  )


If it's any good and suits him, I'm continuing with it


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Canine K9 said:


> I've got 11kg for £6, which will feed mine for about 6 months :lol:


How did u manage that Tillys is 3.5kg for £17.62


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

rachelholmes said:


> How did u manage that Tillys is 3.5kg for £17.62


I got 2.7kg or similar for Bailey on the first go which got me 20% off a 2 week trial and then I made a new profile for a Great Dane that is underweight so I got more food for the £1


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Canine K9 said:


> I got 2.7kg or similar for Bailey on the first go which got me 20% off a 2 week trial and then I made a new profile for a Great Dane that is underweight so I got more food for the £1


:laugh: 'under weight great dane' what a good idea to get more


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I did underweight great dane, but it had more potato than meat


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> I did underweight great dane, but it had more potato than meat


Eek. I was pleased with what it offered for my two meat % wise. Wonder how it works it all out for each breed..


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Mine arrived today aswell, haven't unpacked the box yet but speedy service! 

Will cancel subscription tomorrow


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Canine K9 said:


> I got 2.7kg or similar for Bailey on the first go which got me 20% off a 2 week trial and then I made a new profile for a Great Dane that is underweight so I got more food for the £1


Haha that made me 😀


----------



## MrsGiggles (Feb 12, 2013)

To get the £1 deal, I think you have to go through Facebook itself, as I tried on here and then by off chance it came up on my FB feed, and I got it for £1 lol I've ordered the bag but as soon as it comes will cancel too


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Well I'm gradually switching Bailey over and it's gone down a storm !
I love the little scoop you get lol


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Targs:

Total meat content 52.3%; chicken 52.3% (including 32.1% from dehydrated chicken), maize, beet pulp, maize gluten feed, maize gluten, brown rice, yeast, linseed, brewer's yeast, glucosamine

Targ

Regular deliveries
£37.22 

31 days of Targ's bespoke dry food (13.83kg) 

Not bad I don't think, but I'll carry on with raw 

For Kes:

Total meat content 51.2%; chicken 51.2% (including 31.3% from dehydrated chicken), maize, maize gluten feed, beet pulp, maize gluten, brown rice, yeast, linseed, brewer's yeast, glucosamine

Kes

Regular deliveries
£30.98 

31 days of Kes's bespoke dry food (9.52kg) 
Again not bad


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

If anyone has a spare £1 code could you PM me please x


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> If anyone has a spare £1 code could you PM me please x


Will do so now.


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

SixStar said:


> Will do so now.


I also have 4 codes if anyone would like one, just pm me


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

SixStar said:


> Will do so now.


Thank you 17kg of dog food coming, i paid to have a second dog added for half price not bad for under £10 :laugh:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I'd love a code please if anyone could spare one?


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

babycham2002 said:


> I'd love a code please if anyone could spare one?


Sent  enjoy!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I've given all my four codes to PFers and now my son would like one  - any going spare?


----------



## adamantis (Mar 14, 2014)

I know it' a bit cheeky, but I would love a code if any body could spare one!
Thanks in advance


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Total meat content 37.1%; chicken 35.5% (including 34.6% from dehydrated chicken), sweet potato, potato, beet pulp, seaweed meal, gravy (digest) 1.6%, linseed, monocalcium phosphate, sodium chloride
For Willow

Total meat content 49.9%; chicken 25.9% (including 19.7% from dehydrated chicken), lamb 23.6% (including 14.1% from dehydrated lamb), maize, beet pulp, sweet potato, maize gluten, potato, maize gluten feed, brown rice, linseed, yeast, brewer's yeast, seaweed meal, gravy (digest) 0.4%, monocalcium phosphate, sodium chloride
For Joey

Thanks JensteWillow for the code


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Tallulah
Total meat content 42.8%; chicken 19.2% (including 15.4% from dehydrated chicken), maize, beef 11.9%, meat meal 9.9%, barley, wheat, wheat feed, beet pulp, seaweed meal, oats, peas, gravy (digest) 1.2%, maize gluten feed, fish meal 0.6%, brown rice, linseed, yeast, maize gluten, brewer's yeast, chicory extract, glucosamine

Bit concerned that although she is getting kibble designed for older dogs it isnt for small dogs and she really likes small kibble. She does only have one tooth after all. 
Had to not tick hypoallergenic as well else she ended up with no joint supplements in it for some reason. 


Looking forward to delivery


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

JenSteWillow said:


> Sent  enjoy!


Thanks very much 

Quite happy with the results although it really didnt want to give Willow anything but chicken.


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

SixStar said:


> I've given all my four codes to PFers and now my son would like one  - any going spare?





adamantis said:


> I know it' a bit cheeky, but I would love a code if any body could spare one!
> Thanks in advance


Sent to both.
1 left here


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

I have codes aswell if anyone wants them ..... Just opened the box. 

I'll have to reserve judgment on the actual food till my girls wake up tomorrow (they've gone to bed with dad lol). 

Just tried Oscar with a couple of bits ...... He won't eat it !!!

Hmmmmm he is usually a eating machine (even if it does upset his tummy after).

Wanted it for training treats rather than their main food so was hoping he would be enthusiastic. He has never had chicken kibble before though, only Turkey, rabbit, lamb or fish. Wonder if that's why ?


----------



## adamantis (Mar 14, 2014)

Thank you for the code 

I feel bad that it will only be used for kong fillings and training treats, but it's too good to turn down.
It also added a second offer of 3 extra days food, so have ended up with 10kgs of food. Om nom nom!
Ended up with something that is 37% meat (chicken!), and looks grain free.

Total meat content 37%; chicken 35.4% (including 34.4% from dehydrated chicken), sweet potato, potato, beet pulp, seaweed meal, gravy (digest) 1.6%, linseed, monocalcium phosphate, sodium chloride

(Luckily, this is the hound that will eat paper, leaves and carrier bags given half a chance. Mind you, he won't touch cooked rice or, weirdly, whole rabbits. That was hilarious&#8230


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

Another cheeky person. Would also love a code if anyone has one going spare?


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

lemmsy said:


> Another cheeky person. Would also love a code if anyone has one going spare?


Pm sent


----------



## Spidei (Mar 10, 2014)

Could I be cheeky too and ask for a code please? Would really love to try this food for treats


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Missy's came back as - Total meat content 37.4%; chicken 35.8% (including 34.8% from dehydrated chicken), sweet potato, potato, beet pulp, seaweed meal, gravy (digest) 1.6%, linseed, monocalcium phosphate, sodium chloride

But the price is crazy! Missy
Regular deliveries: *£15.91* 
31 days of Missy's bespoke dry food *(3.16kg)*

There is no way I could afford individual diets for all three dogs at the prices they quote! 

Cash's regular deliveries would be £51.24

Ty's would be £27.71


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

We took ours out in the treat pouch for our big walk.. It went down well & kept kyzer coming back for more


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Spidei said:


> Could I be cheeky too and ask for a code please? Would really love to try this food for treats


pm sent


----------



## Spidei (Mar 10, 2014)

Westie Mum said:


> pm sent


Thank you so much!

Total meat content 36.7%; chicken 32.6% (including 31.3% from dehydrated chicken), potato, sweet potato, beet pulp, duck meat meal 2.8%, seaweed meal, potato protein, gravy (digest) 1.3%, linseed, monocalcium phosphate, dicalcium phosphate, sodium chloride, fructo-oligosaccharide

Have about 10kg coming, not too bad for treats!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Mmm, sounds a cunning idea. 

Am probably too late but has anyone got a code? Any food is worth a try having to deal with Tess and her colitis!

Thanks in advance if one is available


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

lullabydream said:


> Mmm, sounds a cunning idea.
> 
> Am probably too late but has anyone got a code? Any food is worth a try having to deal with Tess and her colitis!
> 
> Thanks in advance if one is available


Just messaged you my last code


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

SixStar said:


> Cancelling is easier said than done  I might be being thick (it has been known!) but I can't see anywhere on their site to cancel?! Think I'll have to email them.
> 
> ETA - scrap that. Found it. As I predicted, I was being thick


My future subscriptions cancelled today aswell 

Thought I'd best do it now as next delivery was scheduled for 12 days time !


----------



## MrsGiggles (Feb 12, 2013)

Mine came today, bernie is not all that impressed with it, he kept pushing it away in my hand but did eventually eat the bits I put on the floor for him lol I have codes if anyone wants them


----------



## Spidei (Mar 10, 2014)

Just had the delivery, very prompt! Riley and Taza both seem to like it as treats and are enjoying the taste! 

Cancelled the subscription/deliveries, might get another bag another time if they work well as treats for walks (nice to have something different for walks to keep them interested) 

I have four friend codes too if anyone needs one


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Anyone else noticed that it blummin stinks!? 
My hand smells horrendous after putting them in the treat pouch for walks  kyzer loves it so much that he walks to heel next to the pouch knowing i'll reward him for walking to heel  had to tell him to 'go go go' after he was stuck to my side instead of enjoying his offlead walkies!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I did Rupert.

Golden Retriever, skin issues, digestives issues, can't have fish or maize or soy. Came back with what seems to be the generic allergy food with 38% chicken and sweet potato/potato the rest. Weirdly, the fat content is nice and low. I struggled for ages to find a low fat decent meat content food for Rupes. He is on this lamb and mint dog's dinner one at the mo and doing OK on it. But quite happy to give this one a go for him, he's doing alright on (soaked) kibble.

I might have tweaked him to entire, 3 hours exercise a day and underweight to get 9.5kgs food instead of 4.3kgs Singing:

ETA: Milo has got 7.6kgs and Carmen 2.8kgs coming. Lots of food! Same kind as Rupert really. I cut out maize/fish/soy so I can use them on walks and it basically made it identical. Kept saying Carmen as a crested should weigh 3.9kgs though, and she is 6.5!


----------



## adamantis (Mar 14, 2014)

Mine has arrived safe and sound, so if anyone would like a code, I have 4 to hand out!


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Could I have a code please? The one it gave me for Spen didn't seem bad at all, certainly no worse than a middle of the road dry food I'd get elsewhere.


----------



## MrsGiggles (Feb 12, 2013)

Sarah1983 said:


> Could I have a code please? The one it gave me for Spen didn't seem bad at all, certainly no worse than a middle of the road dry food I'd get elsewhere.


Sent you a pm


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

MrsGiggles said:


> Sent you a pm


Thanks  apparently that's too short to send on its own.


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi is anyone feeding this as meals not just treats, would u recommend it? N wot were ur offers? I've put Tilly as overweight n at the weight put her at 10kg n due to her breeds TT x JRT she should weight 8.5kg n when she was a puppy I did thing to know roughly how much she would weigh as an adult n that came up at 8.6kg.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

rachelholmes said:


> Hi is anyone feeding this as meals not just treats, would u recommend it? N wot were ur offers? I've put Tilly as overweight n at the weight put her at 10kg n due to her breeds TT x JRT she should weight 8.5kg n when she was a puppy I did thing to know roughly how much she would weigh as an adult n that came up at 8.6kg.


I will try it as proper meals but it hasn't come yet.


----------



## SteveHam (Apr 18, 2015)

I've been using this dry food for about 2 months now. My Cavaliers love it. I have £1 codes if anyone wants them, PM me


----------



## eiretzu (Apr 20, 2013)

SteveHam said:


> I've been using this dry food for about 2 months now. My Cavaliers love it. I have £1 codes if anyone wants them, PM me


Hi Steve,

I have just tried to PM you for a code but it would not allow me as perhaps you are a new member. I would be very grateful if you had any codes still left to send me.

Also if anyone could help with a link to the facebook page and any tips on what to put in to get a decent food as I am still looking for a food to settle my Shih Tzu on.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Phenokir (Dec 8, 2013)

I put a bag of this in the basket a few days ago and they have now emailed me the £1 code to use as I didn't check out - might be worth a try if you want a code

Andrea


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

Just bumping this up, gave it a go for Shadow and it came up with quite a good food which I was happy with - 45 percent meat, and a little bit cheaper than CSJ

I also have codes for a £1 2 week trial if anybody still wants to get some whether as training treats or meals. With what came up for us I am going to consider changing his dry portion for this as the price and ingredients are acceptable to me. 

You can put in whether you feed extras - I put in as daily extras (raw plus wet) and it did adjust the recommended amount based on that. Seems pretty hassle free having it delivered to your door too so won't say no if it turns out he enjoys it.


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

Another post on this food - it's going down really well with Shadow. He seems to enjoy it, hasn't been fussy over it or anything like that. Suits his tummy very well and no adverse effects there. From a more owner centric point of view - the bag with his name on and the food scoop are pretty fun too 

With that in mind, for me and Shadow, this is a food we are sticking with, although with the amount of raw / wet I like to give alongside dry I may have to decrease the amount of dry compared to what they have recommended - I am thinking that two scoops may turn out to be a little bit too much, but will carry on at that level and watch his weight to see what happens. 

Says in the leaflet that they sent me that they have wet food coming soon - will be interesting to give that a go too.


----------



## RottieRubysMum (Apr 6, 2015)

I took advantage of the £1 free trial for 2 weeks, but for £32 a month, compared to her current kibble, no point! I like the personalised touch though and they even printed Ruby's name on the packaging which was a nice touch. But, not good enough quality for the price IMO.


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

£32 seems steep. I put Shadow down as a working dog (the food is VAT free, always fed him working dog food) and I am getting his food for £16.48 per month, and as said, 45 percent meat. I have no objection to feeding a small amount of grain, and he isn't sensitive to wheat so that may bring down the price a little more. At your offer, unless the food was amazing I am not sure I would continue with deliveries either to be honest, so I do see your point there.


----------



## RottieRubysMum (Apr 6, 2015)

catpud said:


> £32 seems steep. I put Shadow down as a working dog (the food is VAT free, always fed him working dog food) and I am getting his food for £16.48 per month, and as said, 45 percent meat. I have no objection to feeding a small amount of grain, and he isn't sensitive to wheat so that may bring down the price a little more. At your offer, unless the food was amazing I am not sure I would continue with deliveries either to be honest, so I do see your point there.


Yeah, my current kibble is about 50% meat and only £16 a month, it's a locally produced one and we have a loyalty card with the company, as we get our cat food from them too, every 5th bag is half price.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

I did it for one dog and it was seriously expensive for all 3 I'd need to take a bank loan out to fed them for a month.. £48 for just KT????? Cian although male is only £33.00


----------



## Shirlz (May 26, 2015)

First time for everything and what a great choice for my Jack Russell. We've been trying to get a food suitable for him as he itches scratches and comes out in a belly rash......food alergies by all accounts from the vet. Well well, this food fills him up, he's happier, no diahorrea no rash....best choice for my dog


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

hows everyone getting on with this? if anyone is of course
mine are normally fed raw, but its the time of year when i have an extortionate amount of family, and friends coming, and need the freezer space
I was amazed at how expensive even half decent kibble is, 
it normally costs me £25 a month to feed one 35kg dog, and two 7-20kg dogs and thats tripe, minces, carcass, wings, rmb such as lamb cages and and breasts, they eat around 900g per day on raw and poop next too nothing [bonus with 35kg dog]

I looked through the dried dog food index here, and, even the basic food Id consider feeding them, is going to cost at least £50, for the month the ones Id LOVE to feed them are £100 plus!!!

SO - getting to the point

Ive sent off for the two week trial of this for each of them, which came to around £10

i have already been giving them the odd dinner of fish for dogs salmon and potato, just to get them used to some dried food texture
and whilst i would love to use that for the second two weeks, the cost is the deterrent and they will probably have autarky for the next two weeks
[ and yes i know thinking about money matters, over best food for the dogs, makes me an *evil owner*, but then i live in the real world of bills and disability, let alone Christmas on top, and, I dont happen to think *any* kibble is any good anyway, so keep your opinions to yourselves about my money constraints, and, Ill do the same about those who feed kibble 24/7 - 365]

so back to the original question, how did this go down if you trialed it

thank you xx


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

I don't think feeding them even rubbish kibble for a few weeks is going to harm them. When needs must ....... Doesn't make anyone a bad owner. 

For what it's worth, mine wouldn't eat the food from tails.com and I gave it to rescue, my boy wouldn't even put it in his mouth and he has always been a big foodie.


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

I found the opposite to the above poster

Shadow is loving his, he finds it very palatable, and normally dry food is of next to no interest to him - he prefers raw and wet.

I do feed a mix still, so not just tails, but you can click an option to feed less dry food per day and feed extras instead - it asks if this will be the only food being fed.

Shadow gets a formulation that is 50% chicken, so quite good quality. It also only costs about £16 for a monthly supply - some months I feed less dry and end up delaying my next delivery by weeks at a time.

I got that by selecting the working dog option - I have always fed working dog food, and he is on a high calorie formulation since he runs around a lot despite his age, and seems to burn through calories just as fast as he did in his younger years.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

quick question for anyone who does feed or has fed this what is the kibble size like?? i want to try it but Apollo is really fussy about the size of his dry food he likes it to be as small as possible


----------

